# wild camping spot near Stockport?



## Lauro (Jul 11, 2012)

can anyone suggest a wild camping spot within reasonable distance of Stockport Cheshire where I can park my motorhome and erect the porch awning and annex just to try them out to see how long they take to erect.

site helper note - more detail added to title


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

wht MH do you have, size is a factor and how long do you intend to stay - if it is just a try out are you intending to stay overnight?

car parks around macc forest or even in Lyme park, caravan club site near blue john cavern etc.

Any big job like that I would rather try out somewhere where I am unlikely to get hassled.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Elm Beds at Poynton near the canal and just four minutes from our house 

There is a nice pub round the corner too with good homemade food 

Depending on the size - our front lawn might suit


----------

